# Gut feeling.............



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone else get these "gut" feelings?
They won't go away, it's like something is telling you something is right OR wrong....

I know hindsight is 20/20 but how many of you think we should listen to our gut more often?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah. It's human nature... instinct is a motherf-cker. And usually spot on.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

How do you make a distinction between a "gut" feeling and trying to "self protect" though....is there a difference? Does one kick in where the other leaves off?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

To me, instinct is self-preservation. It's there as a warning to let you know something is wrong.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

trust and believe in yourself----you'll be right more than wrong.


----------



## silveryposter (Jul 30, 2011)

However, I think you're doing yourself a disservice if you don't investigate why you feel the way you do. If action is required immediately, go with your gut. Otherwise, since your instincts are trying to tell you something, make sure you figure out what and why.


----------

